# It was a year ago today....



## tofog68 (Sep 29, 2008)

That we had to have our beautiful Sadie put to sleep,She was 13yrs old, she was suffering with kidney failure and was diabetic. It was very difficult and painful time for her so we had to let her go to the bridge  

We still miss you sweetheart,God bless.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Carol. Sadie was beautiful. atback


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

atback _I remember her freckle-y nose because I *love* those noses._


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

She was a beautiful cat. 

"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives more temporary than our own live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, never fully understanding the necessary plan..."

- Irving Townsend, “The Once Again Prince”


----------



## tofog68 (Sep 29, 2008)

A big thank you for the lovely comments,Its very comforting to know that there are some wonderful people out there that understand what its like to lose a much loved pet.

Regards,
tofog68


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

atback


----------

